# Tempy drawing I just made



## x65943 (Mar 24, 2018)

Had fun making this and thought other people might like it


----------



## x65943 (Mar 24, 2018)

Classic Tempy


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 25, 2018)

Pretty cool, the second one looks great!

Also, I like how you made the images the resolution of a GBA.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Pretty cool, the second one looks great!
> 
> Also, I like how you made the images the resolution of a GBA.


GBA resolution is *240 × 160 pixels *though.
The images are slightly bigger.


----------



## Old (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Classic Tempy



Under the controller/headset/bushy hair?


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 25, 2018)

Old said:


> Under the controller/headset/bushy hair?
> 
> View attachment 118694








reminds me of this guy


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2018)

amazing
i want to draw one too


----------



## Old (Mar 25, 2018)

Are these hand drawn, or done using some sort of computer program?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2018)

Old said:


> Are these hand drawn, or done using some sort of computer program?


used wacom tablet and photoshop

So they are digital drawings made with a pen interface.


----------



## Old (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> used wacom tablet and photoshop
> 
> So they are digital drawings made with a pen interface.



Ohhh, I see.
(Not really, but I sort of get it.)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2018)

aaaaaa
i still have to get one of those drawing tablets thing to stop drawing on 3ds


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


>


Looks like this


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> aaaaaa
> i still have to get one of those drawing tablets thing to stop drawing on 3ds


Your drawings are pretty impressive considering that they are made using the 3ds. I bet you would be able to put out some really good work if you had a wacom. 

If your bro ever pays you for more land survey work - you should keep it and try to save up for one. I bought mine used off of ebay, I'm not sure if something like that is an option in Brazil.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Your drawings are pretty impressive considering that they are made using the 3ds. I bet you would be able to put out some really good work if you had a wacom.
> 
> If your bro ever pays you for more land survey work - you should keep it and try to save up for one. I bought mine used off of ebay, I'm not sure if something like that is an option in Brazil.


i could buy things on ebay but as you might already know, our great mail service wont help so much, it will tax and probably lose the package as i see a lot
also it's been months i don't work with my brother anymore, i had some money saved but meeeh i had some problems and i don't have it anymore XD


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i could buy things on ebay but as you might already know, our great mail service wont help so much, it will tax and probably lose the package as i see a lot
> also it's been months i don't work with my brother anymore, i had some money saved but meeeh i had some problems and i don't have it anymore XD


Maybe you could do commissions and receive money via paypal or something - and save up money that way.


----------



## Old (Mar 25, 2018)

@x65943 - How are you with sketching/pencil & paper stuff?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Maybe you could do commissions and receive money via paypal or something - and save up money that way.


I actually have bought him a game for a drawing not too long ago


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2018)

Old said:


> @x65943 - How are you with sketching/pencil & paper stuff?


I think I'm pretty good at it, although I don't have any pencil drawings I can send you atm.


VinsCool said:


> I actually have bought him a game for a drawing not too long ago


That's nice! A win-win situation. I guess I wasn't the first person to think of that idea


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Maybe you could do commissions and receive money via paypal or something - and save up money that way.


heh well, i still don't have a bank account to link with paypal, idk if my mom will let me use her account too lol


----------



## Old (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I think I'm pretty good at it, although I don't have any pencil drawings I can send you atm.



Gotcha.  Well, speaking of (possible) commissions, I've got a character or two in mind if it's something you'd be up for.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2018)

also, i forgot to say, can i point a little problem in your drawing, idk if anyone commented about that but....

the ear shouldn't be here in the red spot?
instead back on his head


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2018)

Old said:


> Gotcha.  Well, speaking of (possible) commissions, I've got a character or two in mind if it's something you'd be up for.


As a rule I usually work for free, so feel free to ask for a drawing if you want.

I did this one just for fun to take a break from studying.


----------



## Old (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> As a rule I usually work for free, so feel free to ask for a drawing if you want.
> 
> I did this one just for fun to take a break from studying.



Whoa, man, that's pretty sweet for a quick sketch.  The likeness is friggin _uncanny_.....I mean, lose the tie and add an unkempt beard, and it's like looking in a *mirror*....

"Free", you say?  I don't expect _any_thing to be free, especially a decent (color, detailed, etc.) drawing suitable for framing.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2018)

Old said:


> Whoa, man, that's pretty sweet for a quick sketch.  The likeness is friggin _uncanny_.....I mean, lose the tie and add an unkempt beard, and it's like looking in a *mirror*....
> 
> "Free", you say?  I don't expect _any_thing to be free, especially a decent (color, detailed, etc.) drawing suitable for framing.


>I don't expect _any_thing to be free
Well I am a strange person tbh - I really do art for free. No one has ever paid me and I've drawn a lot of stuff.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


> >I don't expect _any_thing to be free
> Well I am a strange person tbh - I really do art for free. No one has ever paid me and I've drawn a lot of stuff.


same
vinscool and another guy from temp are the only people who ever paid me XD


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> same
> vinscool and another guy from temp are the only people who ever paid me XD


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2018)

x65943 said:


>


haha nice XD
wait...
wait a minute....
WAIT A MINUTE.......!!!!!

i am right handed 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

don't take that as an insult please im joking XD


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 26, 2018)

oof, i took a long time to draw it, but i finally finished, it's not exactly what i wanted, it's looking like a 90's teenage character XD
and i did too much things than i expected (as i always do -_-)



Spoiler: TEMPY


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 26, 2018)

The first one isn't Tempy. But the second one is pretty good.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> oof, i took a long time to draw it, but i finally finished, it's not exactly what i wanted, it's looking like a 90's teenage character XD
> and i did too much things than i expected (as i always do -_-)
> 
> 
> ...


Hah this one is really cool!
Looks like Tempy is sneaking in a computer lab in school and says "Nyehehehe, do what you want 'cause a pirate is free!"


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 26, 2018)

i need gbatemp-chan rule34


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 26, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> i need gbatemp-chan rule34


i guess someone already made Temp-chan but not rule34


----------



## Old (Mar 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> >I don't expect _any_thing to be free
> Well I am a strange person tbh - I really do art for free. No one has ever paid me and I've drawn a lot of stuff.



I'll send a PM.  As for now, it's


BlueFox gui said:


> oof, i took a long time to draw it, but i finally finished, it's not exactly what i wanted, it's looking like a 90's teenage character XD
> and i did too much things than i expected (as i always do -_-)
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job, looks like a late 90s-current Nickelodeon/CN kid wearing Vegeta's gloves.


----------



## Baoulettes (Mar 26, 2018)

hmmmm that actually really nice 
good job really appreciating to see that ~


----------



## x65943 (Mar 27, 2018)

Messing about with ink - instead of studying :/


----------

